
Huxley Vs. Orwell: Infinite Distraction Or Government Oppression? - robg
http://www.prosebeforehos.com/image-of-the-day/08/24/huxley-vs-orwell-infinite-distraction-or-government-oppression/
======
absconditus
The content that this site is using is from another site and I received some
kind of fake "your computer has been infected" message when I visited it.

------
iwr
The core of tyranny is Orwellian because there are people out to get power for
its own sake. Still, Orwell's bitter pill has to be sugared with some Huxley
before people are tricked into taking it.

Even in a Huxley's world, there would still be a shadowy elite running things.
Hedonism was not an end (or an evil) in itself, but a tool to pacify the
masses.

